# Tarpon Don't Like Sharkweek !!!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Latest report on satellite tagging out of Univ. of Miami.


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice post! Great info! This reminds me of jumping in the water one day to revive a Tarpon that was being attacked by a few sharks.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*??*



double play said:


> Nice post! Great info! This reminds me of jumping in the water one day to revive a Tarpon that was being attacked by a few sharks.


Do what??? i'd have to let the sharks have the tarp.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

cpthook said:


> Do what??? i'd have to let the sharks have the tarp.


I thought everybody did that???


----------

